# Holes in new plant...?



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I had bought a what i think is a anubius narrow leaf about 1 wek ago. When i planted it, it had a nice green color and looking in pretty healthy shape. What im getting now seems to be a hole on one leaf with brown around the edges of that hole. Im assuming it is rot.? Someof the younger leafs look like the tip is "rotting?". Also wondering if curling of the new leafs is normal?
Here is a breakdown of what i have for a setup and have done sincethat time that may attribute to this:
10 gal tank
5 fish (2 swords, 2 guppies, 1 glowlight tetra)
fake mopant log
2 lava rocks
have 3 bulbs growing in tank
Lighting - 2 13 watt cfl (spiral) bulbs 6500k
Have air pump going at night once i kill the lights

When i had added the narrow leaf i was leaving the light on for 10-12 hours.
that lasted about 5 days as i notice the water getting slightly hazy and realized i was overfeeding the fish. Saturday Sept 3 i did not feed fish all day and left the lights off. Fed the fish a light meal sunday morning and only had the lights on for 4 hrs. Today i have had the lights on since 10 and will kill them at 2pm. Fed the fish also a very light meal. 
I dont have co2 inj yet but will be adding it tomorrow once my diffuser comes. If i missed any other info necessary let me know.








And this is a pic of one of the faster growing bulbs. Anyone know what it is


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Anubus shouldn't be planted, it should be tied to a rock or wood. If the rhizome is planted the plant will rot.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

should i uproot it and tie it to the lava rock that it sits beside? Could i just use twine and how long do i leave the twine holding it on before it attahces itself?

Or could i uproot it and tie a weight to the root, and then have it sit ontop of the gravel. Would it start to attach itself that way weighted to the top of the gravel?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can do it either way as long as the rhizome isn't planted. Tied to a rock it can take a month to attach, once it attaches you can remove the string.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

is this better 



also i cut of the stem and leaf that was rottingm now there is only one large leaf right now


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

hmmm I was thinking my plant was something else, I might have the same problem 



What are these in the back?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good on tying it to a rock!

Also, sometimes plant leaves rot and fall of during the first month or two of being in a new tank. Then they grow newer, stronger leaves - they are acclimating to their new home and water params.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Im so used to plants being "in the ground" . Will having it grow on the rock look good once i remove the string and it has situated itself. Also if it is on the rock and doesnt have a base so to speak how does it gets it nutrients, dont they get them thru the roots?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks fine. Kinda' neat having plants attached to rocks and wood. They get nutrients through their roots still, just not from the soil.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They get their nutrients from the water column. pjones are you talking about the striped plant? As that isn't aquatic but terrestrial and will end up rotting in the tank no matter where its at.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so it has been about 9 days since i tied the narrow leaf to the lava rock. I noticed a new a new sprout a few days a go but the rest of the plant doesnt look to hot. Again im new to the planted tank but it now looks like a few of the stems on the already growing leaves are browning. I noticed the biggest leaf has browning on the "veins". Also there is some near the rhizome. NOw i have read posts and Susan saying the plant needs to acclimate to the tank and drop weak leaves and grow stronger ones. Is this what is happening?

Also the bulb plant apongeton that i posted in the first post that looks small, has grown very good. It now has about 10 leaves on it. What i was wondering is it has a straight as an arrow stem coming upfrom the middle. I didnt notice it 2 days ago and now it is about 5 inches long. Does anyone now what this stem is.?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The anubias may be going through an adjustment period.If the new leaves look good then it should be ok.

The straight stem could be a flower stalk.It will shoot to the surface,and eventually flower.the flowers are very small white ones and its very pretty.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

the new leaves look good and the smaller ones that where on it from when i got it have a tinge of brown on them. When i got it it had 2 leaves that hwere larger than the rest. I removed one as it started to get rot or something on it as the first pictures showed. I cut it down to the base and the stem that was left, about 1/8 inch looks like it is mush. Almost rotting away. Is that normal?


----------

